# What type is the most intelligent person you've ever met?



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

soop said:


> No. You are not forced to take in any unseen information. What about your own values and measure of intelligence as criteria is so difficult to understand? If you can't produce a definition or criteria that falls solely on you, no one else.


I'm not really interested in creating my criteria, I want to know the answer though for my own curiosity. 

Though if I were to pick traditionally, I voted ISTJ's, considering they're among the students who score the highest in schools.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

The Immigrant said:


> Intelligence is multivariate and not a catch all for any one kind of intellect. We define someone else's intelligence or intellect based on our own biases and prejudices because as people we ourselves are flawed in our capability to objectively define intelligence in others.
> 
> I've met thousands of people over the years and hundreds that I've been extremely close with one on one. (I'm 38 and I've traveled a lot, seen things). Not one type stands out either way in particular.
> 
> ...


If you are trying to determine something without first establishing a criteria, you are bound to get lost. Personally I don't think of intelligence as being of different types, I think of it as an overall picture of a person's mental capacity. I think for whatever ridiculous reason political correctness has taken over the discussion of intelligence when it really shouldn't and now people so over think what it means that they either get lost or are afraid to to the point of forgetting their true views to express it. Not saying that's your case, just saying I find it common, which is why I wanted to make a space where people can freely use their own criteria eithout having to state and argue about it.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

BlueGunner said:


> I'm not really interested in creating my criteria, I want to know the answer though for my own curiosity.
> 
> Though if I were to pick traditionally, I voted ISTJ's, considering they're among the students who score the highest in schools.


The answer to What? I misread you post (in a bit of a rush to make my flight) read my response to immigrant if you really want to know why I made the thread. Your reason for voting ISTJ is a perfectly valid one, you don't need to justify your vote.


----------



## lmlitz (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm an INTP however I voted for the INTJ because I know 3 of them (my husband included) who are very smart individuals.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

soop said:


> If you are trying to determine something without first establishing a criteria, you are bound to get lost. Personally I don't think of intelligence as being of different types, I think of it as an overall picture of a person's mental capacity. I think for whatever ridiculous reason political correctness has taken over the discussion of intelligence when it really shouldn't and now people so over think what it means that they either get lost or are afraid to to the point of forgetting their true views to express it. Not saying that's your case, just saying I find it common, which is why I wanted to make a space where people can freely use their own criteria eithout having to state and argue about it.


Political Correctness has nothing to do with this. 

Multivariate intelligence is scientific.


----------



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

soop said:


> The answer to What? I misread you post (in a bit of a rush to make my flight) read my response to immigrant if you really want to know why I made the thread. Your reason for voting ISTJ is a perfectly valid one, you don't need to justify your vote.


The answer to what type is actually the smartest. If I were choose in terms of knowledge gathering, I would say I know an ISTJ/ESTJ who has more knowledge then me, but as far as thinking goes, I am the one whom has to simplify things for them when they ask me what it means. I'm aware you don't want it to be thought about too hard, so I would choose the ESTJ/ISTJ. Also, enjoy your flight.


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm going based off the 3 that I know in my life. It's very plausible that I've mistyped them as I'm not very good at typing people. But, I'm going with INFP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BlueGunner said:


> I'm not really interested in creating my criteria, I want to know the answer though for my own curiosity.
> 
> Though if I were to pick traditionally, I voted ISTJ's, considering they're among the students who score the highest in schools.


Excuse me? Where is that data available from?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't narrow it down to one type. There's just too much variance involved. I can say that I feel, as an ENTP, that I'm more clever than intelligent (unless one's criteria considers cleverness to be a component of intelligence). 

I'm pretty sure this is why the OP didn't want to go into the criteria: because someone like me could happily get bogged down in the intricacies of that criteria and never get around to answering the question.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Excuse me? Where is that data available from?


the ARC:tongue:


----------



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Excuse me? Where is that data available from?


 I can not find it, but I have another question. Would it surprise you that an ISTJ that thrives in an educational system structured in a world where there are more likely ESFJ/ISFJ teachers, due to the those two being of high abundance and among the most likely type? I imagine it would also not surprise you, that a motivated XNTP is not as common as one would like it to be. Again, it's quality of knowledge vs quality of thought.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Everyone is intelligent in their own way. I however think the thinker types are more intelligent than feelers.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I think INTJ's are the smartest people I have met in my opinion.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I can tell you one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever talked to was an ISTJ. The amount of information he has on his fields of interest is pretty astounding to me, and he worked in NASA at one point.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

soop said:


> I don't care about the criteria you use for evaluating intelligence (use whatever criteria you want) and I don't care about the criteria you use to determine what personality type the person was.


They were actually ENFX, ESFX types in the STEM field.

I think the 'smartest type' or 'intelligent' I have ever met (personally) was a nerdy female ExFx (high IQ + high EQ). They have all been F types in traditionally 'T' fields. They had the advantage of complex social/people/emotional intelligence and skill with a balanced combo of exceedingly high credentials in STEM careers/fields - this for myself personally, boosted/advantaged them above NT. "NT" generally have to prove themselves to me; for IXTX I wouldn't assume they smart. Many just look like average specimens. I have met very smart (NT)'s, but they were not well-rounded or 'balanced' which lowered the 'smartness' factor for me. 

While most (NT)'s have the 'highest' rank for intelligence, I think on the occassion that an NF or F-type exceeds the (NT) or T-type in something like IQ, they will sit higher in the end in terms of intelligence for myself.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BlueGunner said:


> I can not find it, but I have another question. Would it surprise you that an ISTJ that thrives in an educational system structured in a world where there are more likely ESFJ/ISFJ teachers, due to the those two being of high abundance and among the most likely type? I imagine it would also not surprise you, that a motivated XNTP is not as common as one would like it to be. Again, it's quality of knowledge vs quality of thought.


My ISTJ Ex-Wife has a doctorate in Education, but her intelligence is all structured and rule-driven. When things don't go according to plan, she's lost. Hell, she has to check when it comes to left and right.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

I've never really thought about who the smartest was. A teacher I had years ago may have been a serious contender, but I'm uncertain of his type. He could have been an SJ or NT. I didn't know about typology then. Thinking of people I know fairly well now I might have to say an ENFP who just has vast knowledge in a lot of different subjects. An interesting person to discuss philosophy, politics, history and other topics with.


----------



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> My ISTJ Ex-Wife has a doctorate in Education, *but her intelligence is all structured and rule-driven.* When things don't go according to plan, she's lost. Hell, she has to check when it comes to left and right.


Well, earlier I brought up the idea of what was it that we use to figure out intelligence? Quality of knowledge or quality of thinking? If one over the other, which one is the most effective? This was why I was stuck between an ISTJ or an XNTP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BlueGunner said:


> Well, earlier I brought up the idea of what was it that we use to figure out intelligence? Quality of knowledge or quality of thinking? If one over the other, which one is the most effective? This was why I was stuck between an ISTJ or an XNTP.


I believe it is more than one over the other. It is the ability to make use of existing knowledge and think about it creatively. The better one can do both, the more "intelligent" they really are. 

My ex is smart, but she's often missing the creative component. It isn't that she's not capable of it, she's leery of trusting it. She trusts the established knowledge too much. Conversely, I consider myself to be more clever than intelligent. I have the knowledge, but I tend to go off on "flights of fancy" too often, and find the need to reel myself back in. I can think creatively, I hardly have anything practical come of it because I don't consistently apply any knowledge to it. 

Given this, I wonder whether an xNTJ might be more intelligent? Able to combine pre-existing knowledge with the ability to think creatively.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

1) ESFJ easily - my mother. The woman is by far the most pragmatic person I know, to the point I have never had a doubt she'd survive an event like the zombie apocalypse or a plane crash on a desert island if that occurred. She involuntarily makes me think about this. _A lot_. She's like a spiritual teacher to most people she meets and she has the background of a technological equipment engineer (excelled in Physics&Chem) with a degree in Economics and Finance too. Highly likely OCD.

2) INTP - a nerdy guy I used to know before he went away on a scholarship to Princeton University - department of Physics (we had long nights and days when we would theorise endlessly about everything, from Philosophy and Religion to Applied Science, when we were kids). He works in research now.


----------



## gekko0 (Oct 31, 2018)

I was thinking intps.

Mainly because their ability to decipher multidimensional realities just like that, in no time at all. Then I was intending to brag about us intjs, but suddenly got a reminder that we weren't able to save the planet. And then I was thinking about enfps who are such a incredible asset in communication and emotional side of intelligence, among the best as mothers (and why not parents in general) Id have to say. Then entjs who are extremely just persons with a solid character. But then. As a final conclusion, I arrived to the infj, who has all of that in the best possible way. And well beyond.

So my pick is definitely infj. (With intj as second).


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

AOA said:


> That would be an INTJ... I basically picked up topics from her that I found interesting and started studying them in detail. MBTI for example.
> A lot of information about skydiving and military expertise and history as well. She keeps quoting Sun Tzu as she's read his works and uncountable other books on every subject.
> She clearly appreciates the lord of the rings universe as well because her knowledge on it exceeds anything I've ever seen and I'm not just talking about the 3 books everybody knows. She can speak of the life, events and history of every character in the entire timeline and piece it all together.
> 
> ...



You should tell her to read books by Robert Greene. Mastery, 48 Laws of Power, Art of Seduction, are all books she would very likely enjoy and learn much from.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

An INTP was probably the only person I've met who had a good blend of many types of intelligence, yet was open-minded to other ideas and the possibility of being wrong.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Read with much grain of salts and peppers:

https://research.similarminds.com/intelligence-test-performance-and-myers-briggs-type/28

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

INFJ

The only person ever to make me feel inferior regarding my intelligence is an INFJ. So I would say that was the most intelligent person I've ever met. I've seen elite university professors, but I never felt like I couldn't take them on in a debate. But with this person, it's like I'm playing in an inferior league and I'm good... I'm very good, but not as good.


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

INFP here, I can't really tell which types/persons I've met were the most INTELLIGENT. But from my observation, the People who were the most TALENTED...have been extraverts. It seemed like they were good at EVERYTHING... They were the best students at school, had the best grades in every single subject and were just multi-talented. I don't know if you can equate it with real Intelligence/IQ but I guess so...Personally I'd categorize them as EN's...


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I couldn’t tell you as I have no idea. But 35 years ago I spent a couple of hours at the home of an Asian Forign Minister. His 12 or 13 year old son served as my host. That kid was so smart that it made me uncomfortable. He spoke like he was 40 and had been steeped in the knowledge of foreign policy and relevant issues. His interpersonal skills were exceptional. My best guess at type would be ENTJ. It was an amazing experience.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

shocking that you all have 1 most intelligent person you've ever met.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a hard time answering this... haha. I think many people I know are intelligent but no one really wows me. 

This guy I went to HS with was effortlessly book smart. A fast mind. But certainly he wasn’t smart in all areas. I think he was ENTP. I thought ENTJ at the time but I realize now he wasn’t interested in being in charge. I’ll vote for him if we’re talking about sheer brain power. 

I also have an INFP friend who is ridiculously good with languages. Super fast learner and ability to make sense of stuff. One of those people who’s way smarter than they realize which just adds to her charm.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

She is very very young 
So taking into account her age 
But my INFP daughter 

She has the standard intelligence you’d expect with any ordinary INFP
Her ENFP dad has fostered her Ne growth further

The only credit I take is really just from the stand point of teaching her how to swim in life without flotation devices and teaching her social skills 

She is extremely extremely versatile, well rounded, and dynamic 
She can magically shift between several things

She is oddly so high IQ in math, science, etc

She has two distinct blind spots
She always wants me to answer my opinion on what she should think on petty things 
I.e. Ti
And while she is sufficient, her linguistics & geography could improve

But seriously everyone is sorta freaked out at how grown up both my children are
But especially my INFP

By far most well rounded intelligent person I have come across
But her blind spots are definitely large and can make her oblivious


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I love how no one considers a single xSxP to be smart :laughing:


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

musixxal said:


> shocking that you all have 1 most intelligent person you've ever met.


There can only be one number 1.


----------



## greye (May 25, 2017)

*Intelligence was hard for me to define to myself. There were many people floating around, but most were lacking in some crucial area; social skills, common sense, or book smarts. I chose my grandpa, who was an ENFJ I think, mostly cause he "had it all" so to speak. I will say, my childhood ESFP friend was a close second, as she was brilliant in a non-obvious way.

It's curious, though, how many people seemed to only have one or two "sides of the triangle." Like, if you imagine common sense, social skill, and book smarts as a triangle, people tend to only have two sides. I did "add points" in my mind if they had an exceptional ability to learn or adapt, although that's hard to measure.*


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

The most intelligent person I've met is my mother, an ISTJ. 

Knows something about everything and has an answer for any practical question you think of. She's regularly on top of the news, including recent scientific and technology developments, and has accurately planned for the future based off what she has read, researches new products or systems before she buys them, and taught me from before I knew how to read to always check alternative sources.


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Intelligence ? When testing with standardised tests, one understands the criteria for qualifying intelligence ... but it is designed upon what some people, or most people define as intelligence. Linear thinking, analytical etc. The ability to calculate and apply criteria to actions etc. 

There is another form ... involving lateral thinking, polymathic connections between disparate subjects, and innovative ideas ! Creative solutions .. all fall within certain ways of thinking not always measured in standardised testing.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

She is amazing. Master of everything she ever set her eyes on whether its archeology, geology, astronomy, education(including the incredibly succesful application of entirely new approaches), spirituality, pychology, and lots of other fields.


----------

